# Toxic Broadheads?



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a big bull tag wondering if the toxic broadheads are a good choice to hunt elk with? Or what broadheads to use for elk?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Toxic = Total gimmick! If you want crappy penetration and love spending money on useless crap, those heads are for you! Just abut anything out there would be better! (just MY opinion however)

If you like a fixed blad head the choices are endless. Find one that has a reputation for tuning easily and go with that. If mechanical is your bag. The EPEK heads are hard to beat for design, durability, and flight characteristics. They used to have some issues with durability, but those bugs have been worked out and now they are bomb proof. If you're hunting elk though, I would use at least a 55 pound bow if you're shooting any expandable as they require more energy to deploy and penetrate properly. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Slick Trick broadheads on a heavy arrow cut right through and come out the other side.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v killed 3 bulls with Muzzy broadheads out of my old bow, and 1 bull with Wac'ems out of my new bow (complete pass through), back in 2010, I spent about $300 on fixed blade brodheads to find the one that flys the best out of my bow(PSE 65lbs draw) and the G5 Striker, and the Wac'em Broadhead flew the best hands down, they fly exactly like my field tips. I have heard slick tricks are pretty good heads too. This all brings me to my next comment, if i were you having a big bull tag I would shoot a fixed blade, and I wouldn't worry too much about cutting diameter they all kill. Its all about the shot, and being accurate.... now my next comment, you better hurry the hunt is right around the corner!!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm with everyone else on the fixed blade. Why risk a blade deployment failure on a huge elk? I shoot Magnus Stinger Buzzcuts & G5 Montecs, both fly great out of my 55# Bowtech Destroyer 350.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I shot fixed blades for years. Two years ago I decided it was time for a change. I went with EPEK blades.



TEX-O-BOB said:


> If mechanical is your bag. The EPEK heads are hard to beat for design, durability, and flight characteristics.


as of right now, I won't switch back to fixed blades. I love the EPEK heads. They kill elk just fine. But, to be honest, so do the fixed blades. Shot placement is the key -- which means arrow flight needs to be true. So the decision you have really depends on what head shoots the best in your setup. For me, the EPEK heads fly true. I can target shoot with cheap practice tips, and switch to an EPEK and have 100% confidence that the EPEK head will fly the same as the tips I practice with.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm with Tex-O-Bob on everything he said. I'm a fixed-blade shooter and that's what I'd recommend. I've also looked closely at the EPEK and I bet they fly like a frickin' dart.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade all the way. I like the muzzy mx-3


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

NAP thunderhead razor


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been playing around with the Toxic and have to disagree with Tex on this one. It punched a pretty mean hole in my rinehart target and got almost the same penetration as my field tips. The flight was a bit right and high every time, but not as severe as the muzzy mx3. I think they are worth considering, but there are also a lot of well proven broadheads out there that trying a first year broadhead may be risky.

All that said, I'll be sticking to the grim reaper. I've punched 3 elk in 3 years with them and a whitetail on top of that. They fly true for me and my buddies and haven't given me reason to doubt their effectiveness. My 2 cents.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I used the g5 montec and they seem to do the job just fine


----------



## baileymarcust (Jul 24, 2013)

*toxic broadheads*

Bow hunting toxic broadheads are affected with good head weight qualifications thus generous one the guarantee of an excellence product and can be bought from our online shops broadheadquarters.com.


----------

